# Extended Warranty



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I just got a letter today from my dealer (Pontiac RV, in Illinois) offering me a chance to purchase a 5 year extended warranty from Xtraride (provided by Protective). Cost is $760.

I called and asked about the statement "some exclusions may apply." I specifically asked if it covered delamination. The answer was an immediate "No, that is covered by manufacturer warranty." - which will expire in one month. They will be sending me a brochure that explains what is covered and what is not. (I'm not sure why they didn't send that with the offer







.)

Has anyone had any experience with this warranty company? Should I jump on it? Run? I did tell them that I will comparison shop with Good Sam, etc.

I'm sure somebody out there has experience in this area and can make recommendations.

Thanks in advance for your advice.

Mike


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I don't know the company but asked the same question about an extended warranty when I bought my Outback. The response was a resounding NO. If it's like my car, they never seem to cover anything anyway. Everyone said to save the $ and use it if needed after your 1 year warranty expires.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

If it's not a tongue-to-bumper warranty covering everything then I'd say forget it. They will scare you with some "facts" about the fridge costing $2000 to replace blah blah blah. But the chances of a major appliance outright failure in the first five years is probably extremely low. The things most likely to actually fail, like a water pump, are pretty cheap to replace relative to the warranty.

And I say this as someone who fell for it and bought the warranty at purchase. It was rolled into the financing, and in theory I get my money back minus claims after the warranty period. But, even so, in hindsight I probably wouldn't bother with it again.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Just remember, the factory warranty is used to help sell the unit (Would you buy one with no warranty?). The factory makes money by selling the trailer.

The aftermarket warranties are a 3rd party with the goal of making money by selling them. It's not to say that you might make out, just to say that enough people won't make out to make it a profitable buisness. Sortof like a Casino.... Some win, but more lose!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Just say no.


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

I only buy extended warranties on things like expensive televisions or lap top computers.

I figure if I took all the money I saved by not buying extended warranties - I could buy a new car. LOL


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

The only extended warranty or service plan I have purchased has been for high usage home appliances like the dishwasher and clothes washer. These appliances -if you buy mid to upper end units -these have pretty complex microprocessor based control systems that seem to fail regularly in 2-4 years and are expensive parts. On my current D/W -supposedly a CR favorite and reliable -the entire electronic control system has been replaced - if I had to pay out of pocket -I would of bought a new D/W as the repair cost was almost as much as the entire unit. So it kind of depends on the application and your need for "peace of mind".

Map Guy


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I made the mistake. My lovely dealer has not yet honored anything from my extended waste of money.

John


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

h2oman said:


> I made the mistake. My lovely dealer has not yet honored anything from my extended waste of money.
> 
> John


This is one part of debate concerning these contracts.
Generally, speaking the dealers call them "Extended Warranty" but in actuality they are usually "Service Contracts" if you read the find print that they don't offer up without a request on the purchasers part.

Map Guy


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

oh boy. i just bought a 7 yr extended warranty on monday with my 2008 Sydney 32BHDS for $2250 and a 7 yr tire warranty for $200. i have no experience with TT's. SHould I look to cancel them if possible?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

dpthomasjr said:


> oh boy. i just bought a 7 yr extended warranty on monday with my 2008 Sydney 32BHDS for $2250 and a 7 yr tire warranty for $200. i have no experience with TT's. SHould I look to cancel them if possible?


Threaten to cancel the warranty and see if they will come down in price. I think we paid $750.00 for the same warranty. Just be aware that this warranty will not cover anything cosmetic after your 1 year factory warranty expires, only mechanical failures on the TT and appliances.


----------



## OverFT5 (Apr 10, 2007)

Our advise would be to save the money! Too bad we didn't take our own advise!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

what scared me was the slides and the delamination issue. do the extended warranties cover "delamination"? Ill ask them too and see what they say. pumps electrical and all that im not to worried about. i just wrote the check monday. i hope they can cancel the warranty purchase.
DT


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

i just checked an in the fine print that i did not have time to read sitting in their office it excluded "trailer frame or structural seperation, peeling of laminated surfaces" etc. ill call to be sure but i think the fight to cancell will begin.


----------



## livinthedream (May 15, 2007)

dpthomasjr said:


> i just checked an in the fine print that i did not have time to read sitting in their office it excluded "trailer frame or structural seperation, peeling of laminated surfaces" etc. ill call to be sure but i think the fight to cancell will begin.


 Hopefully, it won't be a fight to cancel. We purchased the 7-year warranty when we bought our 21RS in May. We discussed it and talked to some other people -- and read posts on Outbackers -- and decided to cancel the extended warranty. I called the dealer, told the finance lady we wanted to cancel; she asked me to get it to her in writing, I did so, and she replied that she would process the cancellation and get a refund to us. If your contract is the same as ours, you have 60 days to cancel to receive a 100% refund.

Good luck!


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

At the time of purchase I purchased an extended bumper to bumper on my Nissan Fronty. It covered for 5 years or 100,000 miles. It came with a reimbursement for hotel if i was traveling. It gave me money for a rental car. It had a 50 deductible but thats it.

I used it. They honered it. Worth every penny. It's also transferable if you sell it or you can sell it back to the company if you sell the vehicle within the covered time. I know, I did it and they honored it.

I bought the same for my new GMC and for my TT.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Yep. it sounds the same. i went in tonight and she cancelled it. she had not cashed the check yet. she was waiting on delivery (tomorrow). so its all set. $2250 back in my pocket. Yippie !!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

mons02035 said:


> At the time of purchase I purchased an extended bumper to bumper on my Nissan Fronty
> 
> ...
> 
> I bought the same for my new GMC and for my TT.


I think the biggest complaint/realization about the TT warranties is that it is so NOT a bumper-to-bumper warranty.

If you found one that is I think everyone would love to hear about it. Was it something offered at sale time by your dealer?


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

Okay, I know people will have something to say here. BUT the truth is, I have personally used this service and it was no problem what so ever for me. I have not used it on my TT but I have for my truck. It is in black and white what is covered and what is not. This is a SAMPLE not my actual contract but my contract is pretty much the same and the exclusions are really maintenance stuff like worn tires, and other normal wear and tear items.

Some examples of covered components are:
â€¢ WATER HEATER
â€¢ WASTE SYSTEM
â€¢ FRESH WATER SYSTEM
â€¢ AIR CONDITIONING (Roof
mounted 110V or central)
â€¢ RANGE AND OVEN
â€¢ L.P. GAS / PROPANE
SYSTEM
â€¢ HEATING SYSTEM
â€¢ REFRIGERATOR
â€¢ AUXILIARY
POWERPLANT/GENERATOR
â€¢ BRAKES
â€¢ SUSPENSION
â€¢ CHASSIS FRAME
â€¢ POWER STEP COVERAGE
â€¢ AUDIO SYSTEM
â€¢ DELUXE/HI-TECH
COMPONENT COVERAGE
â€¢ LEVELING SYSTEM
(HYDRAULIC/ELECTRIC)
â€¢ SLIDE-OUT ROOM(S)
â€¢ ENTERTAINMENT PACKAGE
Additional components:
â€¢ SLIDE OUT BOOT
â€¢ PLASMA/LCD TV
Emergency Roadside Assistance â€"
Includes Coverage for the tow Vehicle while Unit is in tow.
For Emergency Roadside Assistance up to $50 per occurrence,
call toll-free 1-877-398-3637 for Interstate Roadside Assistance.
â€¢ Towing Assistance - When towing is necessary, Vehicle is towed to the nearest authorized service facility.
â€¢ Battery Boost â€" If battery failure occurs, a jump-start will be applied to start the covered Vehicle.
â€¢ Flat Tire Assistance â€" Service consists of removal of the flat tire and its replacement with the spare tire. If the disabled
Vehicle has no inflated spare or if it has two (2) or more flat tires, it will be towed to the nearest service facility.
â€¢ Gasoline, Oil, Fluid & Water Delivery Service â€" An emergency supply of gasoline, oil, fluid and water will be delivered if
You are in immediate need. You must pay for the gasoline or other fluid when it is delivered.
â€¢ Lock-Out Assistance â€" If Your keys are locked inside of Your Vehicle, We will provide assistance in gaining entry to Your
Vehicle.

I can also list it for my truck too but didn't really see a reason. This program I have picked has a 100 deductible to it. Again on my truck it includes trip interuption and pays for a rental car and a hotel if I am not near my home.

This was offered at time of purchase. It was (and I'm spitballing here) around 2000 or so for the TT. My policy expires 2/20/2013. It is from Interstate National Dealer Services. Interstate Star RV.

This has been a life saver for me and to me worth every penny. Hopefully some of you find this info helpful.

www.inds.com/consumers_products_services.asp#starauto


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

mons02035 said:


> Okay, I know people will have something to say here. BUT the truth is, I have personally used this service and it was no problem what so ever for me. I have not used it on my TT but I have for my truck. It is in black and white what is covered and what is not. This is a SAMPLE not my actual contract but my contract is pretty much the same and the exclusions are really maintenance stuff like worn tires, and other normal wear and tear items.
> 
> Some examples of covered components are:
> • WATER HEATER
> ...


In what way has it been a lifesaver? Have you had a $2000 claim already?
Your truck is a 2007 wouldn't the manufacturer warranty cover.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I have used this with my last truck. My last truck broke down when I was back in Massachusetts for christmas. It was a 500$ fix and took 4 days because of the holiday and in my opinion some incompetence on the part of the dealer. But they paid my hotel and my car rental and I only paid 50$ for the repair. Sadly I had to sell my truck to get the bigger GMC and the company paid us back about 1000 for the unused portion of the warrenty. The truck was an 05 and I sold it in April of 07 with about 65000 miles on it.

You guys can choose to belive it or not and decide wether it's worth it to you but if I had kept that truck I'm sure something would have broke again within the 100000 mile coverage. All I'm saying is that the companies DO pay out for the repairs and not with hassle. Believe me, I am the first person to say no to extended warrenties. The one I bought with my last truck was the first I had ever got and I don't regret it. If it was for an item like 500 bucks or less I would never buy the extended warrenty.


----------

